# Ridge Tahoe Points program



## slomac (Jan 2, 2011)

Went to a presentation on the ridge tahoe points program today.  $3850 to trade our EOY week for 3500 points.  Has anyone done this and do they find the program worthwhile?


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 2, 2011)

What type of points program are you talking about?  Do you get that amount of points every year, or every other year?  What will the points get you?  (That's a "bigggeee" !!!)

Without "you" saying/giving information about what they are trying to sell you, it is very hard to give you advice.

Tony


----------

